# Columbia TS: Cartagena, Hotel Santa Clara



## Quiet Pine (Oct 3, 2011)

II gives this Premier status, and I can't find information on TUG. It's not listed in Resort Reviews. Has anyone been there or considered going? II codes are HSC, BOV. Apparently it's a Sofitel hotel; units are H, E, 1, 2 and it seems there's no kitchen--just coffeemaker and microwave. The hotel's website is appealing, but I'd like to decide based on more than their marketing department. And no kitchen makes a difference to the travel budget.


----------



## am1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Food in Colombia is very cheap.  Maybe a little more expensive Cartagena then other places.  It would be a good idea to learn how to spell Colombia if you are planning to travel there.


----------



## classiclincoln (Oct 3, 2011)

The guy my wife teaches with married a Columbian girl.  For their wedding, we gave them a week at that Hotel which they used for their honeymoon.  They said it was a really nice place...from what they did see........


----------

